# redundant



## ehanes7612 (Jan 27, 2017)

redundant


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2017)

Many things are.


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Jan 28, 2017)

Repeat


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 28, 2017)

ditto


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Jan 28, 2017)

Ibid


----------



## eteson (Jan 28, 2017)

lo mismo

Enviado desde mi SM-J700M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JAB (Jan 28, 2017)

Can say that again


----------



## abax (Jan 28, 2017)

Department of Redundancy Department


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 28, 2017)

uniquely unique


----------



## Wendy (Jan 30, 2017)

deja vu


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 30, 2017)

pleonastic


----------



## John M (Jan 30, 2017)

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!


----------



## Secundino (Jan 30, 2017)

doppeltgemoppelt


----------



## Wendy (Jan 30, 2017)

Hibbidy Jibbidy


----------



## fibre (Jan 30, 2017)

Secundino said:


> doppeltgemoppelt


 :clap:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 30, 2017)

Encore!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2017)

I've seen that all before!

Groundhog day.


----------



## naoki (Jan 31, 2017)

Redundancy is a good thing, but it isn't a replacement of good incremental backups.


----------



## eggshells (Jan 31, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRE4zP826yA


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 31, 2017)

eggshells said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRE4zP826yA



That's pretty good!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Feb 2, 2017)

Happy Groundhog Day!


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 2, 2017)

I second that hopefully happily cloudy sentiment!


----------

